# Our BRAZILIAN FLOUNDER



## JAM

A closer look at the lighter side of a flounder....









I took Flounders instead of stingrays because stingrays grows fast and need a lot of flat and dedicated space...cannot do that in a planted aquarium.


----------



## Jamblor

Do you have any more info on this fish? 
scientific name, size, food etc. I can't seem to find stuff on it.


----------



## JAM

Jamblor said:


> Do you have any more info on this fish?
> scientific name, size, food etc. I can't seem to find stuff on it.


scientific name is Paralichthys orbignyanus

Please check other information here:

http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&source=...&aq=f&aqi=g1g-v1&aql=&oq=&fp=c1c387573bd023e1

The largest I saw in an aquarium was about 5 inches, they love to eat bloodworms and beef. I bought it at Walter's aquarium in Terra Gardens Milton. They still have some. Ask Jason about it.


----------



## Jamblor

JAM said:


> scientific name is Paralichthys orbignyanus


If it's that then it gets pretty big, and seems like its a brackish water fish. Are you keeping it in brackish or fresh?

I was thinking it might be Catathyridium jenynsii

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=23473

and they only get to about 10 cm. And is true freshwater. Thoughts?


----------



## JAM

You may be right Jamlor.
I keep it in freshwater. I don't think it will grow so big.

I think its Hypoclinemus mentalis

http://www.nanfa.org/akiweb/1674.jpg it's exactly the same as my pic above

Check this cool link..its spanish but has a lot of photos on freshwater flounders.

http://www.drpez.net/panel/showthread.php?t=373029


----------



## JAM

Look at this monster


----------



## pat3612

Very cool


----------



## camboy012406

man I think you need a bigger aquarium for keeping that


----------



## camboy012406

sarap itong kainin. lalo pg prito


----------



## JAM

Sinugba (grill) would be good.


----------



## Jamblor

Picked up one today from terra, about 3-4cm long. Fascinating fish. Do you have trouble feeding? Do you do it at night? Have you tried feeding sinking pellets?


----------



## JAM

Jamblor said:


> Picked up one today from terra, about 3-4cm long. Fascinating fish. Do you have trouble feeding? Do you do it at night? Have you tried feeding sinking pellets?


No trouble feeding. They are carnivores - wont eat flakes and pellets. Feed it with Blood worms and little pieces of meat (in my case - left-overs from my discus food).


----------

